# PM9 lub question



## brookie0907 (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the driest gun I have owned. Seems to soak up the oil. Has anyone used Colt gun grease on the slide rails? thx


----------



## jsdkms (Sep 14, 2008)

*Oil*

I Use Wilson's Ultima Lube and no problems with mine.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I use Miltec with no issues.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I use rem oil on my wifes and have no problems


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

I use either Gunslick or a teflon grease I have on the rails . I DL a lube chart from Glocktalk for the Kahr models........WVleo


----------



## brookie0907 (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I use Mobil One based on advice from other forums. Works great!


----------



## diver (Feb 2, 2009)

Shooter's Choice FP-10, and Gunbutter on the rails and barrel hood. Both superb products! :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't own a PM9 but this looks like a lube promo thread so I thought I'd pitch in my two cents.

I use Tetra gun grease for the larger metal-on-metal surfaces (slide joint areas, barrel contact areas, spring apparatuses) and use Rem Oil on everything else (trigger/hammer mechanisms, protective coat for external surfaces). I knew these were great lubes when, after using them, the action in my handguns dramatically improved.


----------

